# Greek expats in Australia concerned about potential tax changes



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

In a move which is certainly a sign of the times, and shows the Greek economy is still under major pressure, the Greek government has this week floated the idea of charging additional tax on Greek property income, either from rental or sale, for expats living in Australia. This is despite the fact that the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Greek expats in Australia concerned about potential tax changes...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Well there is already a 9.9% "extraordinary" tax on deposit in Cyprus. Both Greece and Cyprus leaved beyond their means and now it's time to claw some of that back. 

That said, in a country where 46% of population never paid tax, I don't see how Greek authorities will ever collect that. They are incompetent enough to not be able to collect tax even within the borders of Greece let alone from overseas jurisdictions.

This is not an immigration advice


----------

